# appcleaner gros problème!



## alice.fm (10 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous! j'ai téléchargé une application sans faire exprès et ne sachant pas comment la désinstaller j'ai chercher sur internet et appcleaner semblait être le moyen le plus efficace. SAUF QUE, en installant le logiciel, j'ai pas forcément lu et je voyais des cases "bing" "yahoo", "google"... qui étaient séléctionées. Je n'en ai pas prêté attention et le logiciel s'est installé. MALHEUREUSEMENT en retournant sur safari mon moteur de recherche était devenu bing! 
je voulais savoir comment on réinitialisait et comment je pouvais remettre le moteur classique de mac. 
Meeeeerci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,


Appcleaner, on en parle régulièrement sur MacGé et de façon unanime on écrit qu'il ne faut pas l'utiliser.
Ensuite, avant de cliquer on lit les infos et on regarde les cases cochées.
De plus, on ne télécharge que sur des sites fiables (*le* site de l'éditeur - l'App store) et on évite les sites (légaux) de téléchargement (01net, Clubic, etc.)

Enfin, le problème étant lié à Safari, on poste dans la bonne section, je déménage ton fil.

Regarde (mais ça m'étonnerait quand même) si tu ne peux pas changer le moteur de recharche par défaut (Préférences Safari / Général).

Autrement AdwareMedic pour voir si tu n'as pas chopé une saloperie.


----------

